# Accuracy of 15 week ultrasound (Gender)



## Charlize

Wednesday I had an ultrasound done at 15 weeks, 2 days. (I think the ultrasound was 2d, but it seemed very clear. Alot clearer than some others I've had done.) The sonographer showed us everything, ie. heart, stomach, bellybutton, face, hemispheres of the brain, etc etc. DH, my family, and his family were the ONLY ones that wanted to know the gender. The sonographer said boy. Don't get me wrong, I'm extremely excited as this is our first boy. Since I didn't want to know at the time of the ultrasound, the sonographer didn't give details other than just typing "boy" on the screen. And trust me. NO ONE could keep it secret we're having a boy. I'm just curious as to how accurate his determination is regarding the gender. Lol. My DH has gotten used to looking for three lines and he said he didn't see them this time.

FWIW, the sonographer is a good family friend and works with my MIL. He does all of the ultrasounds for the county they are in, including, but not limited to, all of the local dr.'s offices, the hospital, etc. He's gone to a seminar right now and won't return until Monday. So, I'm left wondering. Lol. I didn't get this paranoid about it until someone came to me and said, "Oh. 15 weeks is EXTREMELY early. I wouldn't trust it at all!" My jaw dropped. They then continued to go on about who they knew that had a mishap, etc. My consult with Dr. Google regarding gender at 15 weeks didn't go well either. But I do know in my Similac book and on the Baby Center website both say gender can be accurately determined at 15 weeks.

I just really don't think this sonographer would've told us if he wasn't very certain it's a boy. He's been doing ultrasounds for a very long time as well, and I know he's fully capable of determining gender.

Your thoughts and stories?


----------



## Pandme

If you have any pictures, you could post them at in-gender.com. They have a whole forum for ultrasound determination and the mod is an ultrasound tech. I think 15 weeks is early, but frankly, I've never met anyone who had a wrong gender US at any point. My friend was told girl at 16 weeks, it's a girl. Oh, you hear stories, sure, but when it comes to personally knowing people, I don't know of any.


----------



## Charlize

Lol. I'm in the boat of hearing stories.

With DD1, an u/s tech at the base told me boy, but honestly, I don't think he even really looked. I asked if he could see, and he was like oh yeah, it's a boy. But that one never felt right. I later found out around 6 or 7 months with her I was indeed having a girl. But I don't really count that experience as being mislead since I don't feel the tech looked.

DD2 I found out early, around 16 weeks I think. It was immediately after I got a false positive for a trisomy on the AFP. Obviously, they were very right.

I just want the peace of mind of knowing I'm bonding with my baby properly, yk? I'm EXTREMELY thankful this baby appears to be very happy and healthy. But I don't want to bond with him as a boy if he's indeed a girl.

I have an option of going back in two weeks to the same sonographer for another sneak peek just to make sure. So I'll most likely be doing that.


----------



## vegasgrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charlize* 
I just want the peace of mind of knowing I'm bonding with my baby properly, yk? I'm EXTREMELY thankful this baby appears to be very happy and healthy. But I don't want to bond with him as a boy if he's indeed a girl.

You just totally put the finger on why it is I want to know so bad. I completely don't understand people who wait to find out, but then, I'm known for needing to prepare myself for stuff to the best of my ability before it happens. One of the reasons I was so freaked out about this pregnancy early on is because I hadn't decided to have a baby and then learned about what all it entailed - it just happened and it totally freaked me out. It's the same with gender for me - I am so so so convinced this is a boy, so I'd like to know as soon as possible if it's not so I can, well, like you said - bond with my baby properly!


----------



## Quinalla

According to an acquaintance who is a U/S tech, it is possible for a good tech with good equipment to tell that early. So I would say it is quite possible that is a boy in there







but if I were you I would talk to the sonographer when you can to verify how sure he was.


----------



## Charlize

I called my MIL yesterday to see if the sonographer was in the office. She said she would try to locate him and then found he's at a seminar. So, he won't be back in the office until Monday. My MIL thinks I doubt his opinion and is obviously offended and pissed at me, but hey, it's my baby, and I want to make sure of the sonographer's level of certainty.

At first, I didn't want to know the gender. I've thought from the get-go this baby is a boy and it means so much to me to indeed have a boy finally. So before I go all over the moon about this, I want to make sure. But once DH told me he is a boy, I was beyond excited. Wednesday night we went shopping for him, so yeah. I'm already getting into this. Just want some reassurance it is most likely a boy.

I wish he had given me the picture of the goods, but it took awhile to even get a view there. When he finally turned for a decent view, the sonographer was like well, since the baby's giving us a decent view now, I think I can take a good peek!

Me and my particular ways with this pregnancy.









Edit: I think part of the reason I'm having these feelings suddenly as well as the stories I'm hearing from people is because I'm in disbelief of finally having a boy in there. It's a strange feeling after having two daughters. I've always wanted a boy so bad and I can't believe it's really happening. Maybe that's it?


----------



## mommy2two babes

I would say that it is more accurate if they are saying boy it is pretty certain.
I might be a bit leary if they were saying girl this early.
I found out my DS was a boy at 13 weeks, He was showing off his equipment for us on the ultrasound


----------



## dallasslynn

I found out I was carrying a boy at 15wks too. And it was VERY clear it was a boy. I 2nd PP, if they were saying girl I'd be hesitant to believe them so quick. But its hard to to make a mistake with boys. I actually saw the "turtle" on the sono before the tech even asked if we wanted to know what it was. I said, "uh, I'm pretty sure its a boy!" I was right.

Do you have pics?


----------



## Charlize

Nope, no pics other than those of the face and heart. Since I didn't want to find out, sonographer did not give us any pics of the goods because he knew I'd know what it was. DH and I know three lines is a girl. Lol. We've seen way too many of those it seems. Dh and my mom said it looked like two big dots together or something and definitely no lines. They had a hard time describing it. They're all about to choke me. Lol. I asked DH if it looked like a turtle and he was like, "I don't know. I just know there wasn't three lines or a hamburger there!" Lol. So, I'm calling sonographer Monday to confirm his certainty and may be going back in a couple of weeks.

I want to be so excited; just in disbelief I may REALLY be having a boy of my own even though I felt like he was a boy!


----------



## famille_huggins

Our u/s tech accurately showed us the sex at 12 weeks. It was confirmed at 14 weeks, again at 16, and again at 20. I think if you have a skilled tech who takes their time, they can make accurate calls well before the 20-24 weeks standard.


----------



## Charlize

The sonographer is definitely skilled. He even showed us the kidneys (or where they may be, I can't remember), and it was an extremely small area. He really knew his stuff - far more than any of the others I've been around. He's been in this for a very long time. And I'm assuming his equipment was good. The pictures were clear of his face and everything. He really took alot of time with the baby too. I've never seen an ultrasound tech actually wait until the baby moves into the right position so he can find out. I just think I'm in total disbelief that I'm ACTUALLY and FINALLY having a BOY!







: The more positive stories I'm hearing now is giving me a great deal of comfort. I think maybe, just maybe, I can start bonding with my baby boy.


----------



## Siobhain

I think doubting that you are having a boy is totally normal. I have four kids, the last three have been boys and was told at my 19w u/s that we are having a girl. I am having a hard time believing it, even though I have a picture of her goods with three lines prominently showing (and no extra bits LOL). I am dealing with everyone that asks if it's a boy or girl telling me that girl u/s are wrong a lot which doesn't help. UGH. I don't know why people have to do that. Try to trust that you are having your boy and celebrate him and this pg with him (I am trying to do the same....it's hard LOL). Hopefully you'll get another peak at him soon!

Warmly,
Erin


----------



## darcytrue

Congratulations on your boy!

I found out with my last child that I was having a girl at 14 weeks and again around 18/19 weeks.


----------



## catters

I was told girl at 13.5 weeks and it has been confirmed several times after that. I was skeptical as well, "How could they possibly tell so early?!" but they could and were very confident that early. If your sonographer really looked, then chances are, he saw the right stuff.








Congrats on your boy!!!









Anyway, I agree with you on wanting to find out to bond with baby. I mean, I can't imagine saying only , "it" or "baby" for ten months! I am too much of a Type A planner. Not that I don't respect those who choose to wait, but I just don't have that much discipline!


----------



## Pandme

Oh, yeah, read about the "nub theory" for gender determination at 12-14 weeks. It had me obsessing over my nuchal pics for 48 hours!


----------



## the_lissa

I was told girl at 15w u/s, boy at 20 w u/s, and had a boy.


----------



## Charlize

I really wish I had gotten the pic so I could post it. DH and I were talking about it last night and he said it looked like a circle or a hole or something. Just something circular. Lol. He was boasting no lines. Sooo, I guess that does mean boy. (I asked about the turtle and to that he wasn't sure. He was beyond excited because of no lines for once. Lol.)

Maybe I can get back in during the upcoming week or the next week. I want to really make sure he is a boy before my 18 week anatomy scan. The sonographer at my OB's office ALWAYS tries to find something that isn't just so She just has an eww personality. I understand she's good at what she does, but she's one of those that just hits ya wrong, especially when you're pregnant.


----------



## Pandme

Did you have a nuchal? Do you have any full profile shots of that you can post? (Maybe we can see a nub. Theory goes, if it angles up at 30 degrees or more relative to the lower spine, it's a boy. less than 30 degrees (as in, the more parallel it lies to the lower spine) it should be a girl.)


----------



## StephM76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charlize* 
I really wish I had gotten the pic so I could post it. DH and I were talking about it last night and he said it looked like a circle or a hole or something. Just something circular. Lol. He was boasting no lines. Sooo, I guess that does mean boy. (I asked about the turtle and to that he wasn't sure. He was beyond excited because of no lines for once. Lol.)

Well, for my DS the was a VERY obvious penis at 16 weeks. There are his two legs, and then a penis







. If you know what you're looking for, there is no mistaking a boy. I couldn't find one of my pictures on this computer, but here are some I found on the internet. My ultrasound pics look exactly like these.

http://byfiles.storage.msn.com/y1pin...PARTNER=WRITER

http://z.about.com/d/pregnancy/1/5/c...rauchboy17.jpg

http://www.bucktheodds.com/userpages...2_10172007.gif


----------



## boscopup

I've seen some pretty clear boy and girl pictures at that stage. Sometimes you can't tell that early, and sometimes it's clear as day. I saw one that was a girl and there was just NO mistaking those 3 lines. Even I thought it was definitely a girl, and I'm on boy #3 and I'm not that good at reading u/s.








And sure enough, that girl came out a girl!

My own 20 week u/s this time was pretty fuzzy, and while you can kind of see some blurry boy parts, the cord is really close to the boy parts too (although the suspected boy parts don't show up colorful when they do the blood flow thing). I'm pretty sure it is a boy, but my DH is not convinced because he has TWO co-workers that had boy u/s and the babies came out girls.







So he's skeptical until he sees it in person, I think.







I've decided that I'm happy with a boy, and if this boy comes out a girl instead, that's fine too... just a happy surprise.


----------



## MyZoeJane

If he's skilled and if his equipment is up to date... then 15 weeks can yeild a very accurate scan for gender. I had my friend scan me at 15 weeks +4 days and she CLEARLY showed me my boy's twig and berries!









When I had my 19 week scan a couple of weeks ago, my doctor confirmed that I was, indeed, having a boy. FWIW, a GOOD ultrasound tech will NOT "guess".... and will only give an answer if they are VERY sure they are correct. (My friend said that unless she was 98% sure, she will NOT say either way!)


----------



## Asher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2two babes* 
I would say that it is more accurate if they are saying boy it is pretty certain.
I might be a bit leary if they were saying girl this early.
I found out my DS was a boy at 13 weeks, He was showing off his equipment for us on the ultrasound









I agree. If they saw his bits and pieces, it's a lot more accurate than a girl guess of "Well...I don't see anything so must be a girl!" Trust me, that's what they told us at 16 weeks with my oldest!









I might have my almost 16wk u/s on-line where they showed this bubs gender if you want to compare it. I agree with in-gender, though at this point if he actually saw boy parts, I'd say you're pretty good to go.

Good luck!


----------



## Charlize

I'm really not sure what the sonographer saw. I think that's why I'm in disbelief.

At the time of the ultrasound, I did NOT want to know. I told DH if I found out, I wanted him to be the one to tell me. The sonographer typed up on the screen "Boy" for everyone else to see. It was DH's last night here before having to go back to where he's stationed, so he snuck a little boy's outfit in my purse to tell me. (He could not have kept it a secret until October if his life depended on it - I'll just put it that way.) That's how I found out. Lol. Had I wanted to know during the ultrasound, I'm sure the sonographer would've pointed out the baby's goods. -Sigh- I'll give him a call on Monday and see if he remembers what he saw and what he didn't as well as when I can come back to make sure everything is there in the boy department.


----------



## Charlize

Okay.

I just talked to my in-laws on the phone. (They were present at the ultrasound as it was at the doctor's office my MIL works at.) My MIL didn't really see anything. She was watching my husband's face for his expression when/if the sonographer typed his thoughts on gender, which he did. My FIL did see the frame he froze when the baby moved just right and said it looked "oblong" and the sonographer really studied it for awhile. But not definitely like a turtle. Hmm.


----------



## gbop1983

Hi, i'm due to go for a 15 week scan tomorrow. I have been reading your posts and was just wondering if your baby did turn out to be a boy? I'm also hoping for a boy and was hoping it would be accurate enough to start buying colours! Many thanks & i hope that you got the little boy you hoped for. x


----------



## MaerynPearl

Nope, the tech was wrong, she had a girl (check her recent posts, in december she was talking about how DD3 was already teething)

at 15 weeks it can still be quite hard to distinguish between male and female, even for a highly trained tech.


----------



## Mamatoto2

I didn't find out gender with my first 2, but I was having significant complications with this pregnancy and I ended up alone in the ER in the middle of the night with major bleeding at exactly 15 weeks. After she spent 20 min. examining me in silence with the screen turned away from me, the US tech turned the screen to me, and showed me a strongly beating heart (I started breathing again). I asked if she could tell the gender (I just really needed to connect as personally as possible with the little fighter in my belly) and she said that she could take an educated guess but made no promises for accuracy at such an early stage. Well, I've had about a jillion USs since then to monitor the hemorrhages in my uterus and every one of them has been in agreement with the 15-week prediction. So, in my case at least it was correct (but DH and I swore we'd keep it to ourselves, so I can't say what the correct prediction was).


----------



## MaerynPearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoto2* 
she said that she could take an educated guess but made no promises for accuracy at such an early stage. Well, I've had about a jillion USs since then to monitor the hemorrhages in my uterus and every one of them has been in agreement with the 15-week prediction.

Well it IS a 50/50 chance of getting it right...


----------



## JorgieGirl

I see so many posts like this, and not just on this forum. So much stress over something that has an easy, 100% guaranteed accurate way of determining sex.

Birth.


----------



## finnegansmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorgieGirl* 
I see so many posts like this, and not just on this forum. So much stress over something that has an easy, 100% guaranteed accurate way of determining sex.

Birth.


Word.


----------



## Mamatoto2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Well it IS a 50/50 chance of getting it right...









Yes, that's true I suppose. It just so happens that at every US from week 15 on (had 2 at 15w, 1 at 16w, 17w, 19w, 21w, etc) every US tech said the same thing (and I didn't tel them anything first). Just reporting a personal experience.

ETA: As I mentioned, I didn't find out the gender with baby#1 or #2. I opted to find out with this pregnancy because there was a very real chance that I would be finding out the gender of my child not at the birth but rather during a 2nd tri miscarriage. With that possibility looming, I just didn't want to find out the gender when I lost my child, so I found out when I knew that the heart was still beating....I'm not an advocate of unnecessary USs, and finding out gender is a personal decision, but sometimes we forget that a healthy live birth is a gift not a guarantee.


----------



## Nour Aridi

*knowing the gender*

Hello, i'm now 16 wk pregnant, when i had my 12 wk ultrasound i was told that the baby looks like a boy, i had another ultrasound at 15 wk my doctor said its 90% a girl.. is a 15 wk ultrasound accurate?? and which ultrasound should i trust?


----------



## pokeyac

12 weeks is usually too early to determine the sex. The 15-week would be more reliable. Of course, there is always a chance the 15-week is not accurate. Sometimes people are told one thing and then the baby is born and it's not what they were expecting.


----------

